# Need help building an RC Fiberglass ship



## Cord

I just got two 40 inch ship models off ebay; the Titanic and Queen Mary 2. I would love to start building a large RC ship with my free time. Like something as large as a 12 inch beam. I don't have any experience building RC boats but own two cheap 30 inch ones. I'm open to building anything but think it would be nice to build a large tug boat or something so it is a more life like scale. I would like to buy a fiberglass hull to start out but would like to know where to buy a good one at a good price. If you guys could provide some resource sites for parts, hulls, and plans, I'd be more than happy.


----------



## Cord

I found the site http://www.rcnavalcombat.com and went to their known venders page. After looking at some ship hulls, a 12 inch beam may be hard to come by so i'll keep an open mind to smaller ones.


----------



## MikeK

Hi Cord, you will probably find some guidance at www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk & click on the forum. There are helpful people there on every aspect of model boat building
regards
MikeK(Thumb)


----------



## vchiu

*Hull suppliers*

Hi Cord

The first US supplier of hulls who comes to my mind is 
http://www.scaleshipyard.com/
Mostly naval units, but a nice choice of big hulls

some good UK suppliers (all offer plans) 

Sirmar models : hulls + fittings
http://www.sirmarmodelships.com/

Fleetscale : Hull + fittings
http://www.fleetscale.com/

Metcalf mouldings : Hulls
http://business.virgin.net/metcalf.mouldings/catalogue.htm

Model Slipway : Hulls and complete kits , very nice kits (I have 2 of them)
http://www.modelslipway.com/

Mount fleet models : complete kits, very nice kits 
http://www.mountfleetmodels.co.uk/

Caldercraft : complete kits, very nice kits (I have 3 of them)
http://www.jotika-ltd.com/

One good German supplier is Steinhagen Modellbau. they offer very nice hulls some being really huge (up to 3,2 meters = 130 inches..) 
I have the hull of their 1/50 Smit Rotterdam
http://www.steinhagen-modelltechnik.de/


One US distributor should be 
http://www.loyalhannadockyard.com/
You can laso check his TJ models range. A very good China manufacturer


----------



## Cord

Wow, Thanks a lot guys. I'll spend some time looking at the sites.


----------

